
curl 7.66.0 – The Parallel HTTP/3 Future Is Here - weinzierl
https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2019/09/11/curl-7-66-0-the-parallel-http-3-future-is-here/
======
paulddraper
Curl is great piece of software, both libcurl and the CLI.

HTTP is a friggin beast of a protocol, but curl does a good job of balancing
features, complexity, structure, scope.

And while I can't speak to the quality of the C code base, from the outside it
looks very healthy embracing new features, TLS changes, HTTP/3, etc.

~~~
BurnGpuBurn
Hear hear, Curl is a great piece of software. Have been using it a couple of
times in the past decades, and it always worked as expected. Very stable as
well.

------
waynesonfire
I tend to reach for wget. Options are more intuitive and I've used the
recursive download feature.

